# Stuck county rig in chertsey, qc (2008)



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

Day after a big blizzard (50 cms or 20 inches) in March 2008... a stuck rear wheel drive county rig gets yanked out by another 6x10 county rig...check out the height of the snowbanks!


----------

